
OpenHAB: open-source home automation software - dmmalam
http://www.openhab.org/
======
hbogert
Only good, as the rest of the bunch is so bad. I really miss good testable
"rules"[1] and reuse of them is horrible as well, as you have to make some
arbitrary decision to make something a script[2] or part of the rule.

That being said, very stable piece of software and I haven't had surprise
moments, unless it were my own "rules" which were wrong.

[1]
[https://github.com/openhab/openhab/wiki/rules](https://github.com/openhab/openhab/wiki/rules)

[2]
[https://github.com/openhab/openhab/wiki/Scripts](https://github.com/openhab/openhab/wiki/Scripts)

------
iuguy
I use OpenHAB extensively at home. It's a great tool but the learning curve is
pretty steep. However, in combination with MQTT it's immensely powerful.

~~~
jmsdnns
Could you describe your setup? This looks neat. Would love a better idea of
what an advanced setup looks like.

~~~
iuguy
I use a combination of Wemo plugs, Z-Wave sensors, Philips Hue lights, Plex
(although it's not working properly at the moment) and Owntracks in accordance
with MQTT. I also have some home-grown components using a mix of Arduino,
Particle Photon, Raspberry Pis with cheap Sony PS3 webcams and Arduinos. I'll
provide an overview here.

The Wemo plugs control lamps in the living room and bedroom. Z-Wave is used
for Aotec temperature sensors in the bathroom and 1st bedroom.

The second bedroom has a Particle Photon hooked up to (I think) a TMP036
(might be a BMP085) and a photoresistor, that publishes temperature and
relative light levels to an MQTT broker. A DHT22 is used for humidity and a
Parallax PIR clone is used for motion detection. A Nabaztag bunny with an
OpenNAB server is used to sarcastically read news and weather to guests if
they get up between 8am and 11am.

The main bedroom currently just has the Aotec sensor and a Raspberry Pi 2 with
Motion and a USB PS3 EyeToy camera. I use this for photographing sunrise and
sunset when I'm at home and monitoring the bedroom when I'm away. This is
plugged into a MotionEye install on a server, and integrated into OpenHAB via
motion.

The bathroom has an Aotec sensor. I plan to use the humidity check to track
when the shower's being used but need enough data points to make it reliable.
A bluetooth speaker is in the bathroom, the plan is to play music
automatically when the shower's on.

There are philips hue lights in the bedrooms and bathroom. There was one on
the landing but I need to change the light fitting. I'm considering building a
magic mirror with a Pi for the landing too, but the light fitting will come
first.

Downstairs there's another conservatory PS3 EyeToy cam with motion plugged
streaming to motioneye. When I'm away this monitors the living room and front
door. I have a Z-Wave door sensor that I'm going to put into the front door
when I replace it. There's a lamp hooked into a Wemo. I plan to get more
Philips Hue lamps over time for downstairs. I have a Plex server but the
integration isn't working, as well as various bits of software. I also have a
Z-Wave radiator valve, but need to change the valves on the radiators to get
that installed.

In the kitchen we're going to put an old tablet up on the wall, a Raspberry Pi
with motion and an Eyetoy cam, an Arduino or ESP8266 with PIR, temperature and
humidity sensors (or I might grab another Aotec) once the kitchen's been
redone.

I also use netatmo sensor data from nearby stations. I thought about getting
one but it turns out that other people in my neighbourhood already have them,
so I just pull data from them instead. I'm currently working on integrating an
ESP8266 with some APA102 light strips and a PIR with a photoresistor to act as
a dark sensor, hooked up to batteries to go into my wardrobes so that they
light up shelves when the door opens. I have a similar setup with LEDs in my
pantry but nothing to tell me that I left the door open when I get late night
munchies after a few scotchy scotches...

